# Beautiful non-CO2 planted tanks.



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Several other forums have a thread for this, and I think we should too. While I love CO2 and the things it allows me to do, I also really like the non-CO2 planted tanks that I keep. They have lower lighting, but the maintenance is lower, they cost less to run, and the margin of error is larger. Sure, they might benefit from CO2, but they look great as is. I've had a lot of questions lately along the lines of "can I have plants without CO2", so this is my response. Please post pictures of your planted non-co2 aquarium. I'll start it off with a few tanks that are either mine, or that I set up for friends who were completely new to fish keeping.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The yellow stuff is shrimp...5-600 of them. Not sure if it is what I would call beautiful, but it definitely is low maintenance. I have to do plant work about every 3 months-20g. These same plants were in this tank over a year ago.



Here is another shrimp tank that houses PFR shrimp - 29g and soon to be Tangerine Tigers. Again, not all that special but I do like them and they serve a purpose for sure. I have thought of CO2 for both of them, but never finished the idea.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Here is a couple of mine from a couple of months ago. Before I moved. No C02 and very little ferts.

55 betta pugnax tank


30 gal guppy tank


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Pool filter sand is all


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous! I dream of my 55 gal looking like that but with my fish in it. I am currently working on a 20 gal planted with just a few guppies and looking to add shrimp. So amazing! any tips or tricks you used would be great. I also like low tech!


----------

